# double emails on microsoft outlook



## Deenie (Aug 9, 2002)

My outlook receives only double emails... can you help me get rid of this? I don't have viruses.. I want to be single again


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Try this:

To stop the duplicates, simply choose one option or the other, but not both. Click Tools | Options, then remove the check mark for "When starting, go directly to my 'Inbox' folder" OR the check mark for "Send and receive messages at startup". If you already have duplicates showing, click Tools | Synchronize Account or Synchronize All.


----------



## Perfesser (Jun 2, 2003)

I used to have this problem, but it seems to have been corrected by setting the 'check for mail every xx minutes' to 10 minutes.
We did notice that the duplicates came in a minute or two apart at the most so I suspect the problem was that the wife had that setting at one minute (don't know WHY) and the server didn't have time to mark the message as read and delete it before this machine asked for mail again. The 2 settings Deke mentioned are both selected.


----------



## Deke40 (Jun 27, 2002)

Sorry about that. I left part of the post out. My answer was if your Hotmail was your default mail.

Double Email Messages

That can happen if your Hotmail or IMAP account is the default mail account and OE is configured to both open directly to the Inbox (which downloads headers automatically) and check for new messages when starting (which also downloads headers automatically). To stop the duplicates, simply choose one option or the other, but not both. Click Tools | Options, then remove the check mark for "When starting, go directly to my 'Inbox' folder" OR the check mark for "Send and receive messages at startup". If you already have duplicates showing, click Tools | Synchronize Account or Synchronize All.


----------

